# Spar



## Flatlander (Jul 31, 2004)

I'm specifically interested in the Modern Arnis perspective on this.  How often do you guys spar emptyhand as a percentage of your total sparring?  What type of protective equipment do you use for the emptyhand spar?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 31, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> I'm specifically interested in the Modern Arnis perspective on this.  How often do you guys spar emptyhand as a percentage of your total sparring?  What type of protective equipment do you use for the emptyhand spar?



Flatlander,

Not sure of the percentage, yet the sparring gear all depends.

We do some light work with no pads at all, then I also like using just some soft cloth hand pads that just barely cover your knuckles. The contact is medium for me. Then you can also do full hand pads, feet pads, and mouth piece and go for anything from light to hard contact. Note: in almost all cases I am wearing a cup no matter the level or training technique.

I have seen some use chest protectors and shin guards also.

:asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 31, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> I'm specifically interested in the Modern Arnis perspective on this.  How often do you guys spar emptyhand as a percentage of your total sparring?  What type of protective equipment do you use for the emptyhand spar?




Weapon vs hand sparring is about 50 - 50 in my school. When I hand spar. I'll wear gloves, a helmet and sometimes foot protectors. We will try to spar 3-4 times a week.

 :asian:


----------

